# Super NES Classic Edition - Hacking and ROM Dumping



## Platinum Lucario (Aug 30, 2017)

Now this should be very interesting. The absolutely final version of Star Fox 2, is actually on the Super NES Classic Edition, and cannot be found anywhere else (apart from the last beta version that Argonaut developed before Nintendo polished it off in the 90's, as well as a much earlier alpha version). Which may give some an incentive to actually dump the ROMs from the system to play on an emulator.

What do you think might be possible with hacking the Super NES Classic Edition? Do you think both the Japanese and English versions of Star Fox 2 will get dumped from the SNES Classic Edition?

With the release of the Super NES Classic Edition coming closer, it is only reasonable to discuss about hacking the console.


----------



## Sphaa (Aug 30, 2017)

There's no way of knowing anything before someone gets a look at the hardware. 
But I'm guessing is's going to get dumped, even if it require a hardware mod, just to get a copy of Star Fox 2.


----------



## BillyJo (Sep 1, 2017)

i think too that the star fox2 rom, supposed to be a finished version of the game will be one of the main reason. 
Next i think that a lot of people will want to know how Nintendo emulate SuperFX1, SuperFX2 and SA-1 chip inside this SNES classic. 
When they will find how, a lot of emulator or snes cartridge like SD2Snes will release an update to support them and be able to run the complete library of snes games.

A lot of people will want to build or release homebrew games or modified roms with SA-1 support or SuperFX like the MSU-1.

Just a lot of good news for the scene when this little beast will be opened


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

This is a stupid question, if the USB port is required to be used for power/AC adapter, how does one install or hack ROMs into the device if there's USB power adapter? I've always wondered how they did that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 1, 2017)

Someone will dump it. Just wait.


----------



## BillyJo (Sep 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> This is a stupid question, if the USB port is required to be used for power/AC adapter, how does one install or hack ROMs into the device if there's USB power adapter? I've always wondered how they did that.


here is your answer


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

BillyJo said:


> here is your answer
> View attachment 97382



That doesn't really answer the question. You would still need a USB flash drive and a way to power on the console.


----------



## BillyJo (Sep 1, 2017)

When they connect the console to their PC, the usb port of the PC have enough power for the console and with a software they can transfer all games, and hack while it is powered via the PC.

But we are not in the main subject of this post.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

BillyJo said:


> When they connect the console to their PC, the usb port of the PC have enough power for the console and with a software they can transfer all games, and hack while it is powered via the PC.
> 
> But we are not in the main subject of this post.



I didn't know how they did it since I never owned an NES classic. Sorry.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know how they did it since I never owned an NES classic. Sorry.


Nes classic requires 5v @1.4A of power, and usb from your pc can provide that. I still can't wait to see what they did on the Snes C.
I think Ninty doesn't care about hacking of them, they will probably do what they did with the nes c, small baches. 
But hey, I like to be proven wrong.
29. September is close(and my b-day)


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Nes classic requires 5v @1.4A of power, and usb from your pc can provide that. I still can't wait to see what they did on the Snes C.
> I think Ninty doesn't care about hacking of them, they will probably do what they did with the nes c, small baches.
> But hey, I like to be proven wrong.
> 29. September is close(and my b-day)



They probably don't, hopefully this will be the case, so ROMs can be dumped and added to the NAND.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 1, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> They probably don't, hopefully this will be the case, so ROMs can be dumped and added to the NAND.


People will surely find a way even if they just include an AC adapter. But, small usb is waaay cheaper and kinda better, since everyone has a mini/micro usb cable laying around. 
I just want to know how they emulated those special chips.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 1, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> People will surely find a way even if they just include an AC adapter. But, small usb is waaay cheaper and kinda better, since everyone has a mini/micro usb cable laying around.
> I just want to know how they emulated those special chips.



The only thing I know is Nintendo themselves didn't code the emulator, but rather, NERD (Nintendo of Europe Research and Development), coded it, much like they coded the NES Classic and the DS emulator on the Wii U. In other words, it's not going to be garbage emulation and from what I've seen in direct videos, it's pretty darn good emulation.  Star Fox 1, 2, and Yoshi's Island run perfectly.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 1, 2017)

They do.a good pretty darn good.job


----------



## ital (Sep 30, 2017)

All good apart from the slowdown. You'll know it when you see it.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 30, 2017)

replicashooter said:


> All good apart from the slowdown. You'll know it when you see it.


I never experienced it. When did you notice one?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

SNES mini classic here in the UK is 5v 1amp and we didnt get the power brick included like you guys in the US >=[ .. its £11 to buy in the nintendo store... iPhone charger is perfect though as its 5v 1amp out too.


----------



## Rapidkiller (Sep 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I didn't know how they did it since I never owned an NES classic. Sorry.


Do you have a smartphone? 
When you connect it to the PC it recharges and you can read well and modify the content of it ?
Why it would be different with the NES mini ?
Except for one thing, the NES must be in FEL mode to be accessible


----------



## Platinum Lucario (Sep 30, 2017)

As everyone might already know, the SNES classic ROM of Star Fox 2 has been dumped and distributed online. But only the US version has so far, I'm sure once the Super Famicom Classic is released in Japan, the Japanese version of Star Fox 2 will be dumped and distributed.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 30, 2017)

Rapidkiller said:


> Do you have a smartphone?
> When you connect it to the PC it recharges and you can read well and modify the content of it ?
> Why it would be different with the NES mini ?
> Except for one thing, the NES must be in FEL mode to be accessible



Not sure if I want to risk it, we can't inject Snes ROMs yet anyway.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> SNES mini classic here in the UK is 5v 1amp and we didnt get the power brick included like you guys in the US >=[ .. its £11 to buy in the nintendo store... iPhone charger is perfect though as its 5v 1amp out too.



I think they're all 5v 1a. Have no issues powering the console from my TV's USB port


----------



## ital (Sep 30, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I never experienced it. When did you notice one?



Quite noticeable on the SMW level with the star running across the former coins turned to bridge level and is parts of SGNG.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

i'm noticing alot of lag on super metroid in places... sucks.


----------



## ital (Oct 4, 2017)

Noticed lag in Contra the other day as well. Definitely don't remember them playing like this at the time... Or do I?


----------



## laharl22 (Oct 20, 2017)

Anybody know how to transfer games with hackchi without synchronise the games previously installed?


----------

